
Ask HN: How to survive a horrible tech job while looking for a new one? - TheM00se
Currently, Im in a job that I really hate. There are countless demands on me, and the PM along with the CEO think everything can be done in about a weeks time and thats incredibly generous. I plan on learning my algorithms and data structures which are going to take me about 6 weeks since I&#x27;ve already taken a coursera course on them and want to really brush up. Im wondering how can I better manage the stress at work, and putting it with it when I know that in a few months Im going to be someplace else?
======
orionblastar
I myself had such stress at work that I became mentally ill and disabled.

I found that learning meditation helps me deal with stress, you don't even
need to become a Buddhist to learn meditation.

------
d3adlyv3n0m
I feel your pain. This is what has always worked for me. Take about five
minutes here and there through out your workday and learn something new.
Specifically, something that will go into making you're more marketable. This
way you add some positive flavor to your day. Makes getting through it a bit
easier.

------
MichaelCrawford
Read the book "The Verbally Abusive Relationship".

If you don't set limits with people, they will walk all over you.

